# Hava-nese Christmas!!!!!



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Wishing all of you a merry Christmas!


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

OMG, what a delightful card! Hang in there Tux, I'm sure Santa has toys in store for such a handsome, good boy as you! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Cbelknap (Sep 17, 2014)

Tux is adorable! 

Wishing you a Merry Christmas as well!


----------



## Henry&Kate (Mar 29, 2017)

Tux is just adorable in his hat!


----------



## rorythehavanese (May 24, 2017)

That is the CUTEST card and LOVE the poem!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh my gosh! I didn't realize Tux was a poet! Just too cute!

Love the picture of Max and Molly too.


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Oh my gosh! I didn't realize Tux was a poet! Just too cute!
> 
> Love the picture of Max and Molly too.


We didn't realize that Tux was studying writing poetry on the computer when we weren't looking.


----------



## Cmward (Jun 28, 2017)

Because I haven't said so in about a week...Tux is so stinkin' cute!!! I just want to squish his adorable little face!


----------



## LoriJack (Aug 21, 2017)

Tux's Mom said:


> We didn't realize that Tux was studying writing poetry on the computer when we weren't looking.


Tux is one of those adorable dogs that I want to hug...so darn cute!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Scarlett's mom (Feb 14, 2017)

Aww! The hat! Sooo darn cute!


----------



## Scarlett's mom (Feb 14, 2017)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Scarlett's mom said:


> Merry Christmas!


After Tux saw Scarlett's Christmas wish photo, he told me he wants to change is name to Rhett.


----------



## Scarlett's mom (Feb 14, 2017)

Tux's Mom said:


> After Tux saw Scarlett's Christmas wish photo, he told me he wants to change is name to Rhett.


Lol!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Scarlett you are a cutie!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

OMG love that hat! Tux couldn't get any cuter! 
Molly and Max are just adorable under that beautiful Christmas tree!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks for starting a 2017 Christmas card thread, Nancy! Hope to see more cards. Merry Christmas, and Happy New Year! (December 31, 2017, is the only day when all the "adults" in the world will have been born in the 1900s, and all the "children" in the world will have been born in the 2000s. My DH saw that on Facebook.)


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Love your card! One thing I know about having a Havanese in the family, is that it pretty much guarantees that every morning will seem like Christmas morning. We are the lucky ones!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Tucker and I wish you all a Merry Christmas!


----------



## Scarlett's mom (Feb 14, 2017)

Sheri said:


> Tucker and I wish you all a Merry Christmas!


So cute!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Awe Tucker is so cute! Merry Christmas to you too!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Love the sweet Christmasy pictures of Scarlett, Shama and Tucker! 🎄


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Merry Christmas from Molly! Sorry she looks more like the Grinch than Santa with her serious face.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Molly120213 said:


> Merry Christmas from Molly! Sorry she looks more like the Grinch than Santa with her serious face.


Adorable!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Tux's Mom said:


> Wishing all of you a merry Christmas!


Handsome and merry Christmas!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Cbelknap said:


> Tux is adorable!
> 
> Wishing you a Merry Christmas as well!


Kisses to Molly and Max!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Scarlett's mom said:


> Merry Christmas!


Pretty girl Scarlett!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

ShamaMama said:


> Thanks for starting a 2017 Christmas card thread, Nancy! Hope to see more cards. Merry Christmas, and Happy New Year! (December 31, 2017, is the only day when all the "adults" in the world will have been born in the 1900s, and all the "children" in the world will have been born in the 2000s. My DH saw that on Facebook.)


Furry and bright to you all!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Sheri said:


> Tucker and I wish you all a Merry Christmas!


Merry Christmas Tucker and Sheri!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Molly looks very cute in her Santa suit!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Merry Christmas all.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

*Happy Holidays*

Blessings!


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Molly120213 said:


> Merry Christmas from Molly! Sorry she looks more like the Grinch than Santa with her serious face.


Could it be she feels the same way about her "outfit" as Tux does? LOL


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Marni said:


> Blessings!


What a great photo, and what cute puppies!!!!!


----------



## LoriJack (Aug 21, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Thank you all for sharing your photos of your beautiful dogs. Merry Christmas to all the doggies and members on this forum!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> Merry Christmas all.


Merry Christmas, beautiful Miss Molly! :kiss:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Merry Christmas from the Randall herd!


----------



## flowie (Jul 29, 2017)

Merry Christmas from Teddy Ruxpin!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Warmest Merry Christmas wishes to everyone on HF and the furkids! &#127876;


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Truffles wins the prize for the best pigtails, Heather! Adorable!


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

flowie said:


> Merry Christmas from Teddy Ruxpin!


All of these photos are just amazing!!! A picture is worth a thousand words, and these speak volumes. Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## LoriJack (Aug 21, 2017)

flowie said:


> Merry Christmas from Teddy Ruxpin!


I love this pic! Teddy is so adorable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## flowie (Jul 29, 2017)

Oh, so many adorable Havanese looking their finest!!


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

Sorry I didn't see this tread when I posted my card on a new thread! Here's a funny one of Bowie...and a cute one!


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

Really enjoyed all the cute puppy pics!!!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Love that picture of Teddy Ruxpin! Bowie's Santa suit is just cutest!


----------



## Genie1000 (Apr 13, 2017)

Thoroughly enjoyed everyone’s photos! So cute.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Almost forgot to post this photo. Shama is having her teeth cleaned today, so they'll be shaving the fur from one of her "arms." This photo will help us remember the "before."


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

That picture of Bowie is just too funny!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

ShamaMama said:


> Almost forgot to post this photo. Shama is having her teeth cleaned today, so they'll be shaving the fur from one of her "arms." This photo will help us remember the "before."


Is Shama recovered after her teeth cleaning today?


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Well, it turned out to be more complicated than we'd imagined. She had to have some teeth (premolars) extracted (apparently not due to our infrequent brushing but just the way her mouth was; the vet said she'll probably be more comfortable now; we're wondering if toothaches were why she so frequently pawed at her face) and now can't have chew toys for seven days! Here's the video we took just yesterday when she was getting her Lamb Chop (Heather's Scout's favorite toy!) out of her stocking:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/bnhk37fa7zj2pwv/2017 12 26 Lamb Chop.MP4?dl=0

So seven days without chew toys is too bad, but things could be a lot worse.

She also couldn't have any water after coming home today, and she wasn't happy about that. She was barking and crying and carrying on, poor thing. At one point, she climbed up on a table and drank some milk out of DH's glass for a moment before we stopped her. Then later, when DH had turned on the shower, she walked right on in to start drinking . . . Later, she jumped up on the love seat to snatch a dog toy I'd been preparing to wrap as a belated Christmas present for another dog, so we had to take that away. Oh, Shama! Can't wait to give her food and water tomorrow and chew toys in a week!

Does anyone have any more Christmas photos to share? Any good new toy stories?


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Hoping Shama is feeling better tomorrow. Must be very difficult for her if she cannot drink water tonight. Scout and Truffles are scheduled to have their teeth cleaned in January. 
Very cute Christmas video of little Shama and Lamb Chop! Looks like the perfect size for her. It's Scout go to toy. Truffles is into bone shaped toys. Found a small soft rubber bone that squeaks which she really liked. I ordered six of them on Amazon just in case they stop making them. It's made by Multipet.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Shama is such a darling! Poor little girl, I hope she is feeling better today.


----------



## flowie (Jul 29, 2017)

Shama looks so sweet with Santa!


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Tux and I are so sorry to hear about Shama's woes. If that cute video was shot after her teeth cleaning, then she looks like she is recovering nicely. You may have even been "forgiven". LOL


----------

